# Aer lingus flight



## misstealeaf (27 Oct 2020)

Hi. Due to fly to Paris with family for eurodisney trip on 22 Nov. Obviously not going due to the virus but wondering if anyone knows how this impacts my flights. Also due the face we now in level 5 restriction does that impact flights? We’ve return flights booked but looking on website it appears that the return flight isn’t scheduled anymore. I haven’t been told it’s cancelled yet by aer lingus. If it is cancelled does anyone know if I will be entitled to a refund for the outbound flight also? I’d really prefer a refund or voucher if possible given that flights were close to 1k.


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Oct 2020)

From a previous experience. If your flight or flights are cancelled you would be entitled to a refund. If * you* decide to cancel don't expect a refund. You need to wait until the bird has flown (or not) or you are officially informed of the cancellation.


----------



## misstealeaf (27 Oct 2020)

Black Sheep said:


> From a previous experience. If your flight or flights are cancelled you would be entitled to a refund. If * you* decide to cancel don't expect a refund. You need to wait until the bird has flown (or not) or you are officially informed of the cancellation.


Thanks for response. Do you know situation if only one leg of your flight is cancelled?


----------



## iamaspinner (28 Oct 2020)

misstealeaf said:


> Thanks for response. Do you know situation if only one leg of your flight is cancelled?


That happened to me, also with Aerlingus. I requested a refund for the full booking. I got it within 2 weeks.


----------



## rjjd (28 Oct 2020)

Aer Lingus are also allowing fee-free changes to flights (if the new flights cost more, you only pay the difference).


----------



## misstealeaf (28 Oct 2020)

iamaspinner said:


> That happened to me, also with Aerlingus. I requested a refund for the full booking. I got it within 2 weeks.


Thanks. I’m going to ring them later cos I actually just got notification that the return flight is fully changed now so I’m definitely entitled to a refund for that. Will see what happens.


----------



## misstealeaf (28 Oct 2020)

rjjd said:


> Aer Lingus are also allowing fee-free changes to flights (if the new flights cost more, you only pay the difference).


Yep I saw that and definitely an option tho. Altho everything is so unknown it’s impossible to know when is feasible to even book a flight for. Esp when I’ll be travelling with 3 kids.


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Oct 2020)

It was a travel agent who advised me to wait until the outbound leg of the journey was cancelled (return leg was already pulled)  before applying for a refund for both journeys.  Both were refunded  in full together.


----------

